# Can someone please supply me with 75G dimensions?



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello!,
Im starting a 75G project and am building a stand, BUT don't have the aquarium yet. Online I see a listing of 48.5" X 18.5". I don't know if this is glass outside dimension OR trim outside dimension. Any help would be great!. Trying to make the stand as close to flush as possible.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Every brand is slightly different


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

currietom said:


> Hello!,
> Im starting a 75G project and am building a stand, BUT don't have the aquarium yet. Online I see a listing of 48.5" X 18.5". I don't know if this is glass outside dimension OR trim outside dimension. Any help would be great!. Trying to make the stand as close to flush as possible.


Best to pick up the aquarium first then build.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi. My 76gals footprint is 16" x 47 1/4". 
If that helps. By the way, my 76gal is
For sale.
Ray


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

discusdude said:


> Hi. My 76gals footprint is 16" x 47 1/4".
> If that helps. By the way, my 76gal is
> For sale.
> Ray


That sounds like a Hagen 77 gallon aquarium. Dimensions vary from brand to brand for sure and this is a good example of that.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I really thought a 75G standard was cut and dry all the same across the board. Guess I may have to wait.....To bad, was really hoping to get a head start.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

currietom said:


> Thanks for the help. I really thought a 75G standard was cut and dry all the same across the board. Guess I may have to wait.....To bad, was really hoping to get a head start.


Did you already order the tank? I've got a 75G tank, stand, lighting & canopy filter and heater I want to sell for $250.


----------



## duncangweller (Jun 15, 2012)

The extra .5 will be including the trim. This is the same dimensions as my tank. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

duncangweller said:


> The extra .5 will be including the trim. This is the same dimensions as my tank.


Right you are. Picked up the tank on the weekend. 18.5 x 48.5. Actually it comes out about a 1/16" less then that but close enough. Thanks for the replies.


----------

